# Favorite Bass Lures



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

whats some of your favorite bass lures?


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

senkos, rattletraps, and soft plastic frogs


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't do a ton of bass fishing but when I do I usually bring 4 trusted lure types.
1. soft plastic worms (dark in color, I like purple/blue/red/pumpkin)
2. Some top water baits. I have had good success with Hedon Torpedo and buzz baits.
3. Rapala shadrap
4. spinner baits (in line or elbow)


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple senko, Mann's -1 crankbait, buzzbaits

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

My number one favorite is a lure made by a friend called the KC Twitcher, it is my favorite because I enjoy the explosive topwater strikes. 
My old Bagley Killer B's are another favorite but due to their collectible value I rarely ever throw them.
I don't fish tournaments, I just fish for fun so my favorites may not be the first choice of many but they are my favorites.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jul 10, 2009)

Mepps spinners and Daredevil spoons - killers


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Hildebrandt's Snagless Sally with a #11 Pork Frog.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

3"-3.5" tubes with poor man rig (split shot)
any kind of swimbait, even the cheap ones
berkley power worm in pumpkinseed
caught a ton on jig and grub as well
Havoc frogs fished weedless in overgrown ponds


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of bass do you mean, Ferg?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Only need three lures.
1. Gary Yamamoto's senkos
2. Gary Yamamoto's senkos
3. Gary Yamamoto's senkos


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jig-n-pig, shakey head, frogs or any other topwater bait.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i just asked my wife, she told me my favs are blue and black jigs and skt lucky craft square billed cranks. im going with her


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I have found that naked women can catch anything, anytime.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> i just asked my wife, she told me my favs are blue and black jigs and skt lucky craft square billed cranks. im going with her


fyi bobs outdoor supply here in newark has the rc2 series2 on sale for 6.99 i bought 2 myself yesterday here his number if you want to call 740-349-0992


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Jig n' pig, small jerk baits, swim baits, and spinners (Mepps)


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Jerk bait or war eagle 1/2 ounce white and silver spinner bait.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

hand poured worms from bob's


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

My favorite bass baits represent the most recent order from Bass Pro. The problem represents that almost 50% of the lures purchased last year never touched the water but they look really cool in the tackle box. My favorite baits last year were homemade beetle spins, Strike King Pro model crank baits, and probably the Manns Min One. The Manns Minus One were quite low quality from my perspective.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Always used and love rapalas, along with a jig with a mister twister. Probably use variations of those two the most.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Senkos and Jig N Pig and thats it. Caught way more bass on these two than anything else.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

For "Coolness" I like the Dalhberg crawdad...I actually caught several fish on it! 
One I can't wait to try... The Dahlberg Frog (I own 3)!
Favorite...Keitech Swing Impact Fat swimbait or swim jig with the Keitech as a trailer!
Oldie but Goodie...Rabbit Hair Leech Jig (Black, Brown, and Reddish)!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1.) Rebel Pop-R
2.) Booyah Baby Boo jig (5/16th) in the 3-D Green pumpkin color scheme with a trailer in Green Pumpkin
3.) Zoom Horny Toad/ Stanley Ribbit Frog/Snag Proof frog
4.) Any senko style worm rigged wacky style
5.) Chatterbaits of all sorts


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

black/blue jig
Booyah silver shad spinnerbait
River2sea Bullywa


----------



## T Bones (Mar 29, 2011)

I am with Bassin Mickey and love Gary Yamamoto's Senko! Caught bass on them early in the season to late in the season in all kinds of different conditions. Also cant go wrong with a spinner bait!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Spinnerbaits all the way!
War Eagle, Nichols, Strike King, Zorro, Terminator and Larrys Cayahoga short arm.


----------



## ohiobass (Apr 6, 2011)

berkley powerbait , Hedon Torpedo


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Rapala Clackin' Rap 06 Firetiger.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Thick Rick said:


> I have found that naked women can catch anything, anytime.


Decent find ill have to check that one out.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

jig n pig, senko, shakey head jig, square bill cranks


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> Only need three lures.
> 1. Gary Yamamoto's senkos
> 2. Gary Yamamoto's senkos
> 3. Gary Yamamoto's senkos


+1000000 all day long


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I use two things and only two things 7inch Berkeley power worm sunrise, and buzz baits


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Zoom lizards
Rapalas
Jig n Pig


----------



## mxme788 (May 4, 2009)

crankbaits
buzzbaits
frogs
senko
tubes


----------

